# Restaurants in Myrtle Beach



## ml855 (Oct 2, 2009)

Will be going to Myrtle Beach beginning of November with no kids so will probably eat out more than usual.  Can anyone suggestion any good seafood restaurants in the area.


----------



## rgwiazdzinski (Oct 2, 2009)

buffet - captain georges near broadway at the beach is very good

sit down and order - islamorado fish company next to bass bro shops at 22 and hwy 17 is excellent

if you want to go to calabash, the boundry house is very nice and all the restaurants on the waterfront are great for calabash style fried food


----------



## mrfred (Oct 3, 2009)

while it's not unique to Myrtle, the Melting Pot is quite good.

the Key West Grill in Broadway at the Beach is decent as well.


----------



## UK Fan (Oct 3, 2009)

Greg Norman's Australian Grill is good as well.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 3, 2009)

*Sea...*

Try the She Crab Soup at the Sea Captain's House. Beats even Charleston's She Crab Soup.

http://www.seacaptains.com/


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Marshwalk has some great places to eat.  It is in Mullell's Inlet but if you have a car it is so worth the trip.  We enjoyed Drunken Jacks restaurant.  There was also another place that boasts the best sunset.  I cant remember the name but it was a great view and atmosphere.  The food was great as well.

I would also highly recommend Huntington Beach.  It was really a great beach, much better than Myrtle Beach.  I think it was about 15 minutes away and cost $5.  So worth it!


----------



## ml855 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions


----------



## lprstn (Oct 4, 2009)

Got to try Cheeseburger in Paradise.


----------



## eaw1943 (Oct 5, 2009)

*mb restaurants*

check out cagney's for great steaks and seafood


----------



## meatsss (Oct 6, 2009)

*Dead Dog Saloon*

We had a blast at the Dead Dog Saloon. http://www.deaddogsaloon.com/ 
Free Hush Puppies and honey butter when you sit down and some great live entertainment in the evenings. Bill Krauss on Tues . nights is a riot. 
http://bilkrauss.com


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 9, 2009)

We had good wings at Wild Wings Cafe in the "Bafefoot in the Park Mall". Captain George's Buffet was expensive and just ok. The she crab soup and crab legs were surberb, and salad and a few veggies were good, but for the most part the rest was not so good.

A few people I met raved about the Brazilian Steak House, I forgot the exact name, but it was right near the Boardwalk on the Beach Mall.


----------



## Suzy (Oct 9, 2009)

My favorite restaurants when I was there this summer were California Dreaming, Tommy Bahama, Fire Island Grill and Gulfstream Cafe.  Gulfstream had delicious fresh seafood.  It is south of Myrtle Beach in Garden City, but an easy drive.


----------



## Chemee (Oct 11, 2009)

UK Fan said:


> Greg Norman's Australian Grill is good as well.




Definately Norman's!  The service and atmosphere are impeccable.  We look forward to going every year.  

Another fantastic restaurant we found this past summer was Travinia Italian Kitchen.  It was recommended by the Oceanwatch conceirge and was fabulous!  It's at the new Market Commons which is very nice & worth checking out - www.marketcommonmb.com/index.html.   

Both Norman's & Travinia are on Marriott's VIP card list.

Also, skip Rioz Brazilian Steakhouse if anyone recommends it.  It is very noisy and far from relaxing.  Plus, we felt like we were battling for food with the other diners .


----------



## nerodog (Oct 11, 2009)

*kudos for sea capt. house .... !*

Love it here, nice if you can get a table overlooking the ocean... nice menu but can get very  busy so go early  !!Also like the area around Barefoot landing.. CRab house is good too.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 12, 2009)

*Online Reviews*

If you're interested in indepth reviews on Myrtle Beach restaurants from a couple who have traveled a lot, check out the trip summaries on this website:
http://www.edsandra.com/IslandScroll.htm

This couple lives near MB and goes there often for music events.  As you'll see, they have traveled extensively in the Caribbean, and we learned lots from their reviews of St Maarten.  Because of some health issues, they are spending more time in MB than outside the US.  While they enjoy lots of upscale places, they do describe their experiences at all types of restaurants in MB.


----------



## stuvan (Oct 15, 2009)

We found this site very accurate, though that was 2 years ago.  Not sure if it has been kept up to date.

http://www.mbga.com/restaurants.htm

Stu


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 27, 2009)

*Ryans Buffet*

Ryans Buffet - Is offering 
Breakfast and Lunch Special 
for $4.99 for all you can eat

Soup and Salad Bar $3.99


----------



## bigrick (Oct 27, 2009)

Usually Shaggy posts this one.  Since she hasn't yet, let me suggest:

Mrs Fish Seafood Market
919 Broadway Street
Myrtle Beach
843-946-6869

They close some time after Thanksgiving for a month or so.  

Great fish!  Great prices!

Just remember that 'fried' is 'deep fried' and you'll be fine!


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 28, 2009)

*Litchfield Beach Fish House Seafood Restaurant*

 

We are looking forward to a delicous seafood dinner
crab cakes, flounder, stuffed shrimp, soft shell crab
at Litchfield Beach Fish House - Pawleys Island, SC

litchfieldbeachfishhouse .com


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 28, 2009)

sea captians house - without a doubt


----------

